# not reallty sure what to think here....



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

you guys have got to watch this video!






beth


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

That was cool.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

:ROFL: :ROFL: That was so cool.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

That was awesome :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my thats tallent


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That was AMAZING!!! thank you for sharing. I had my director watch it also! I love the pong playing!

Can you believe the talent of the dogs!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Im speechless- AMAZING :shocked:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

woe.......... :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :greengrin: :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

:shocked: WOW


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

ooohh i saw that on the news as well !!

i think its freakin awesome !


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

WOW! i wasnt expecting that! :ROFL:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

:ROFL: :drool: :ROFL: :drool: :ROFL: :drool: :ROFL: :drool:


----------

